# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Հեռուստաշոու «PS» CLUB

## Adam

Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք այս շոուի մասին: Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում: Գողացված, տափակ, անհումոր, անհամ: ComedyClub-ի անհաջող xerox, 32 ատամի անհամ տարբերակ:

----------


## REAL_ist

32 ատամից որ լավնա

----------


## Adam

> 32 ատամից որ լավնա


Չէի ասի...

----------


## Universe

Տեսնես «PS.» ասելով նկատի ունեն Հետգրառո՞ւմ...  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

Գոնե թեմա բացելուց նշեք, ո՞ր ալիքով է, ե՞րբ ու քանիսի՞ն:  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ժամանցային տարբերակ է էլի,տափակասրամտաբթախառը կատակներ:Լավն են:




> Գոնե թեմա բացելուց նշեք, ո՞ր ալիքով է, ե՞րբ ու քանիսի՞ն:


Արմենիա,ամեն ուրբաթ,21:20

----------


## Overdose

Ժողովուրդ, 2 րոպե առաջ էդ հաղորդումն էի նայում: Ուզում էի հատուկ մի թեմա բացեի, բայց լավ էր, որ արդեն բացել էիք: 
Գրառմանս նպատակն այն է, որ էդ ապուշային P.S. Club-ի հեղինակները հանկարծ Գուգլ -ով իրանց հաղորդման անունը սըրչ տան հանկարծ իմ գրածն էլ պատահաբար աչքներով ընգնի, թող իմանան, որ իրանց նման  անհամ, անիմաստ, հավայի, տափակ ու անկապ, ժավել քցած հումոր կարելի ա մեկ էլ եսիմորտեղ գտնել: Նայում ես, ընենց դիշովկա, անհամ տափակություններ են դուրս տալի, որ հանկարծ շփոթվես շրջապատում տենց մի բան ասես, առնվազն դեբիլի տեղ կդնեն
Տղեք, քանի շուտ ա ախպերական փակեք էդ հաղորդումը: Էն Հովո կոչվածին էլ թե կարաք մի հատ չռփեք

----------


## Ռեդ

> 32 ատամից որ լավնա


Եսել չեի ասի, «PS» CLUB -ում մենակ մի Չարենց ա, մնացածները էնքան չեն, իսկ 32-ում շատ են

----------


## Մարկիզ

P.S.-ները, 32-ները, "օտար խաղերը", "բեռնարդոները" եւ նմանատիպ այլ հաղորդումներն ու սերիալները մեր *ողբերգությունն* են:Այո,էսա կասեք,չեք սիրում`մի նայեք: Չեմ էլ նայում առանձնապես: Բայց մեր բազմաթիվ հայրենակիցներ դիտում են առանձնակի հաճույքով:Այս հաղորդումները ողողված են հակաազգային, անիմաստ, տափակ մարդկանցով ու սցենարներով: Հիմնական դեմքերը իրականում իրենցից ոչինչ չներկայացնող,անտաղանդ, "քուչայական մտածելակերպով" անհատներ են: Սցենարները կենցաղային, ցածրորակ, հեռուստադիտողին ոչինչ չտվող,հակառակը`հեռուստադիտողի ճաշակը եւ ազգային ու համամարդկային արժեքայինը ցածրացնող,սպանող գործողությունների տափակ սիստեմ է:
Շատերը կմտածեն, որ հեռուստադիտողի մակարդակից է,որ նմանատիպ հաղորդումները տեղ ունեն մեր էկրաններին:Կարծում եմ`ոչ: *Հեռուստադիտողն ամեն դեպքում մնալու է հեռուստաէկրանին գամված,եթե նույնիսկ այդ ծրագրերի փոխարեն եթերում լինեն մեր հասարակության մակարդակին եւ ցանկություններին առաջին հայացքից անհամարժեք բարձրորակ հաղորդումներ: Հենց այսպես էլ փոխվում է հասարակությունը... դեպի լավը:* Ուղղակի մեր այսօրվա պետությունը չունի հստակ քաղաքականություն, ընդհակառակը ամեն կերպ խթանում է, որ մեր հայ հասարակությունը դիտի հենց այսպիսի բաներ... եթե հարկ կլինի կասեմ ինչու? Սակայն կարծում եմ մեծամասնությանը պարզ է: :Tongue:

----------

Smokie (16.08.2017)

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչ էլ նայելու բանա էս PS ախմախությունը...
Ինչքան տափակ հաղորդում կա, արմենիայից կհելնի...

----------


## Սաքուլ

Վատը չի, նայվումա, Հովոն որ հումորովա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց աչքիս Հովոն,Մենչն ու Գրիշը հելել են:
Էս վերջին անգամ ոչ մեկ չկար:

----------


## Yevuk

Աստված իմ, այդ հաղորդումը մեղմ ասած հիմարությունա ու հայ ազգի համար կատարյալ ամոթ: :Cry:  Եվ դա ոչ միայն վերաբերվում է P.S. Club-ին, այլև 32 Ատամին: Ամոթ է: Ես ինքս Comedy club-ը մեծ հաճույքով նայում էի, բայց այս 2 հաղորդումները ուղղակի թյուրիմածություն է: :Bad:  Բա հա մարդը նման տափակ ու անբարոյական կատակներ կանի, բա ամոթ չի: :Nono:  Արդեն ամերիկացիներից ել ենք իջել...........

----------


## Apsara

Չեմ սիրում, լուրջ իմ համար ապուշ հումարա, ավելի շուտ հումոր չկա, անհաջող կատակներ են փորձում անել ու որ պլեճա հաստատա

----------


## Belle

_մի անգամ նկարահանմանն եմ գնացել, թե չէ հեռուստացույցով տեսած չկամ, ոչ էլ հավանել եմ էդ մի անգամը
32ը ինձ համար  հաստատ ավելի լավն է_

----------


## Armenoid

չեմ նայում ո՝՛չ են,ո՝՛չ էլ մյուսը :Smile: 
մի անգամ հանկարծակի 30 վարկյան նայեցի ու…
բա հանդիսատեսները նենց են ճաքում,ոնց որ եսիմ ինչ ա ասում չեմ հասկանում իրանց :Xeloq: 
(ընենց ել հաստավիզ,գեղացիներ են նստած,որ սիրտս խառնումա :Bad:  )
իսկ ետ սերյաները :Bad:  բա,որ կենտրոն թաղապետարանի դիմացը չտեսա հսկայական պլակատը :Bad: …
բա են վերվարածները :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 
ես ընդհանրապես TV-ն միացնում եմ մենակ նորությունների ժամանակ :Wink:

----------


## chiburgen

Հա 32-ը ինձ ավելա դոր գալի,մանավանդ են "Չաղ հայկական հարսանիքը" բոց էր,4 տարբերակին էլ եր բոց, բայց էսօրվանը ապուշություն էր:

----------


## Artgeo

> չեմ նայում ո՝՛չ են,ո՝՛չ էլ մյուսը
> մի անգամ հանկարծակի 30 վարկյան նայեցի ու…
> բա հանդիսատեսները նենց են ճաքում,ոնց որ եսիմ ինչ ա ասում չեմ հասկանում իրանց
> (ընենց ել հաստավիզ,գեղացիներ են նստած,որ սիրտս խառնումա )
> իսկ ետ սերյաները բա,որ կենտրոն թաղապետարանի դիմացը չտեսա հսկայական պլակատը…
> բա են վերվարածները


Վերևում ու ներքեևում գրածների մեջ տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում  :LOL: 



> ես ընդհանրապես TV-ն միացնում եմ մենակ նորությունների ժամանակ

----------


## Armenoid

> Վերևում ու ներքեևում գրածների մեջ տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում


դե գիտես ընդհանրապես հնարավոր չի չնայել :Wink: 
բայց ետ ծրագրերը փոխում եմ 
իսկ հիմիգվա դրությամբ իսկականից մենակ նորություններ եմ նայում,որովհետև ժամանակ չունեմ :Wink:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Աստված իմ, այդ հաղորդումը մեղմ ասած հիմարությունա ու հայ ազգի համար կատարյալ ամոթ: Եվ դա ոչ միայն վերաբերվում է P.S. Club-ին, այլև 32 Ատամին: Ամոթ է: Ես ինքս Comedy club-ը մեծ հաճույքով նայում էի, բայց այս 2 հաղորդումները ուղղակի թյուրիմածություն է: Բա հա մարդը նման տափակ ու անբարոյական կատակներ կանի, բա ամոթ չի: Արդեն ամերիկացիներից ել ենք իջել...........


Comedy club-ում հաստատ ավելի ցենզուրից դուրս բաներ են ասում, դաժե նենց բաներ, որ ծնողների հետ միասին չես կարա նայես: P.S.-ը ու 32-ը ցենզուրի առումով սահմանները համարյա չեն անցնում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Comedy club-ում հաստատ ավելի ցենզուրից դուրս բաներ են ասում, դաժե նենց բաներ, որ ծնողների հետ միասին չես կարա նայես: P.S.-ը ու 32-ը ցենզուրի առումով սահմանները համարյա չեն անցնում:


Comedy club-ը,կարծում եմ,ավելի ստացված է,ավելի սուր է եւ ավելի մակարդակով է:Սակայն այն չի ցուցադրվում լայն մասսաներին,օրինակ`орт,ртр-ով:Բացի այդ հասարակությունն ու մտավորականները լայնորեն քննադատում են եւ այդ հաղորդման վարկանիշը այդաքան բարձր չէ,ինչքան մերոնցը:Այնտեղ ավելի շատ ներկա են լինում ակումբային երիտասարդները ու ասենք`պատգամավոր,կամ իրոք անվանի երգիչներ եւ այլ անվանի մարդիկ քիչ են լինում`իտարբերություն մերոնց/լավ ա վարչապետ,բան չեն էթում.../:Ուղղակի այն մեզ մոտ պոպուլյար է,որովհետեւ հիմնական դեմքերը հայեր են... :Smile: Եվ ասեմ,կատարում են որակով:Այնուամենայնիվ ինձ թվում է,որ նրանց պետք չէ տեղ հատկացնել հանրային 2-րդ կանալում:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Comedy club-ը,կարծում եմ,ավելի ստացված է,ավելի սուր է եւ ավելի մակարդակով է:Սակայն այն չի ցուցադրվում լայն մասսաներին,օրինակ`орт,ртр-ով:Բացի այդ հասարակությունն ու մտավորականները լայնորեն քննադատում են եւ այդ հաղորդման վարկանիշը այդաքան բարձր չէ,ինչքան մերոնցը:Այնտեղ ավելի շատ ներկա են լինում ակումբային երիտասարդները ու ասենք`պատգամավոր,կամ իրոք անվանի երգիչներ եւ այլ անվանի մարդիկ քիչ են լինում`իտարբերություն մերոնց/լավ ա վարչապետ,բան չեն էթում.../:Ուղղակի այն մեզ մոտ պոպուլյար է,որովհետեւ հիմնական դեմքերը հայեր են...Եվ ասեմ,կատարում են որակով:Այնուամենայնիվ ինձ թվում է,որ նրանց պետք չէ տեղ հատկացնել հանրային 2-րդ կանալում:


Comedy club-ում ինձ ամենա շատը դուրա գալիս Павел Воля-ի խոխմեքը: Քննադատելը համաձայն եմ շատ են քննադատում, բայց, *Comedy club-ի ռեյտինգը* P.S.-ից ու 32-ից *բարձրա*, իրանց լսարանը մի քանի հազար անգամ մեծա, իրանց աշխատած փողը շատ անգամ մեծա...

----------


## REAL_ist

սկզբից լավնեին, բայց գնալով անհամացան, իսկ 32 էլ գնալով առաջադիմումա

----------


## Գալաթեա

> բա հանդիսատեսները նենց են ճաքում,ոնց որ եսիմ ինչ ա ասում չեմ հասկանում իրանց


Դու էլ տոմսին էդքան փող տաս` կճաքես  :Smile: 
Սա` պատահական մարդիկ: 

Իսկ որպես կանոն` իրենք իրենց ընտանեկան հեռուստաընկերության ընտանիքի անդամներով ասում-լսում-ուրախանում են  :Smile: 
Որ շոուն նայում ես`ոնց որ նույն գերդաստանի կնունք կամ ծնունդ լինի:

Նենց էլ լուրջ-լուրջ դրել քննարկում եք  :Smile:

----------


## suzi

վայ P.S.-ը մի համեմատեք կամեդի կլաբի հետ P.S.-ում մի հատ Չարենցա ենել շատ լուռջա,գնալով տափականում են դե հայ աստղերի սիրած հաղորդումնա ինչ ասեմ գոնե մի տեղ իրանց հիշում են ու իրանքել դրա վրա ուրախանում են, բանուգործ չունեն մարդիկ գնում նստում, ծիծաղում են իրանց ժամանցը չխանգարենք գոռծ չունենք թող մարդիկ հիանան իրանց թերություններով

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Տափակություն ա, ես որ ամենաքիչը պիտի ուռած-խմած ըլնեմ, որ կարենամ տենց տափակությունների վրա խնդամ:  :Bad: 
32-ն էլ եսիմ մի ինչ չի, բայց որ համեմատում ես սրա հետ, նայվումա...

Ես ընդհանրապես զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց կարա "Կարգին Հաղորդում" ունեցող ալիքը սենց մի հատ ապուշ ծրագիր բաց թողնի  :Shok:

----------


## chiburgen

> Ես ընդհանրապես զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց կարա "Կարգին Հաղորդում" ունեցող ալիքը սենց մի հատ ապուշ ծրագիր բաց թողնի


Բայց դե Կարգին հաղորդումն էլ հիմա արդեն Ալեն Դելոն չի:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Բայց դե Կարգին հաղորդումն էլ հիմա արդեն Ալեն Դելոն չի:


Ճիշտ ես ասում  :Sad:  արդեն հումորները մեկումեջ են լավը լինում, տղեքը անցել են "բիզնեսի" ու էլ հումորի համար ժամանակ չի մնացել:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բայց դե Կարգինը էդ ինչքան պտի ընկնի, որ հավասարվի P.S. club-ին  :Lol2:

----------


## Undina

> Դու էլ տոմսին էդքան փող տաս` կճաքես 
> Սա` պատահական մարդիկ:


եոս կարող եմ համամիտ լինել նրա հետ, որ տափակ հումորներ են փորձում անել.. բայց գումարի վերաբերյալ համամիտ չեմ   .............. եթե չգիտեք մի խոսեք..... համենաըին դեպս P.S-ը գումար չի վերցնում :Ok:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> եոս կարող եմ համամիտ լինել նրա հետ, որ տափակ հումորներ են փորձում անել.. բայց գումարի վերաբերյալ համամիտ չեմ   .............. եթե չգիտեք մի խոսեք..... համենաըին դեպս P.S-ը գումար չի վերցնում


Փաստորեն` փող չտված` էդքան ծիծաղում են?  :Xeloq: 
Էնտուզիազմ եմ է ասել..

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մի հատ բան են ասել դուրս եկել ա. «հայաստանի բոլոր հոթելներն ու մոթելները բնույթին առավել համապատասխանեցնելու համար վերանվանվելու են ԲՈԹԵԼ»  :LOL: 
Լավ բաներ լինում են մեկ-մեկ, ուղակի ամբողջ հաղորդման ժամանակ ասենք 3 անգամ ժմտում եմ 1 անգամ ծիծաղում: ՕԳԳ-ն ցածր ա

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ժողովուրդ, ամոթ չլնի ասելը, բայց ինձ էս հաղորդման վիդեոներ են պետք, որտեղ Գագոն լինի (հիշում եմ` տենց անունով տղա կար): Ինտերնետում էդ թվերի ու ավելի հին ինչ ասես գտա, բայց էս հաղորդումը ոնց որ ոտով-գլխով անհետացած լինի: Յութուբում մի երկու վիդեո կա ու վերջ, դրանցում էլ Գագոն չկա:

----------

